# Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven



## Monsterqualle (13. Februar 2007)

Kann man irgendwo bei Hooksiel erfolgsversprechend in die Brandung, oder ist dort überall Wattenmeer?

Am kommendem Sonntag wollen wir es eventuell dort in der Gegend mal versuchen.

Kennt sich da jemand in der Nähe aus und kann mir ein paar Stellen verraten?


----------



## Monsterqualle (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Da hier keinerlei Antworten kommen, muß ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass es da nicht gerade eine Toppstelle zum Brandungsangeln ist.

Versuchen werden wir es trotzdem mal. Ich erde dann berichten. Vielleicht ist es ja der Geheimtipp.:vik:


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

In Hooksiel müsste eigentlich auch das Wattenmeer ringsum sein...so richtig mit Brandung geht da vermutlich nicht viel. Eventuell im Hafen?

Das ist aber eigentlich allgemein an unserer Nrdseeküste so, es sei denn du fährst halt auf die Inseln...da sieht es wieder anders aus.


----------



## Monsterqualle (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Ich hab hier mal 2 Kartenausschnitte angehängt. Nach Watt sieht das da doch nicht aus.

Hooksiel ist bei dem Langgezogenem See bei der 2. Karte. In der Bucht dürfte Watt sein, weiter runter aber Wasser pur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

@Monsterqualle
Watt und wat, das ist hier die Frage. :g
Es gibt dort viele riesige Flächen, die fallen lange und total trocken. Nix mit rüberwerfen oder so, man kann kilometerweit laufen, wer es kennt bis auf die ostfriesischen Inseln.

Dazwischen sind die Priele
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priel
die immer Wasser führen. Hooksiel hat sogar einen netten Fischkutterhafen, verbunden mit einer Fahrrinne und immer mit Wasser.
Hatte es zumindest als ich das letzte mal dort war. 
Bin auch desöfteren die ganze ostfriesiche Nordseeküste "langgebrettert", überall gibt es Siele aus der Marsch, die hinter den Toren in den Prielen weitergehen. 
Das sind die Fischverdächtigen Stellen.


----------



## Richie (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo bei Hooksiel erfolgsversprechend in die Brandung, oder ist dort überall Wattenmeer?
> 
> Am kommendem Sonntag wollen wir es eventuell dort in der Gegend mal versuchen.
> 
> Kennt sich da jemand in der Nähe aus und kann mir ein paar Stellen verraten?


Schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75517&highlight=hafen+wilhelmshaven

vielleicht die ein oder andere Info dabei

Gruss
Richie


----------



## Fishing-Conny (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

ne freundin von mir wohnt da der ihr vater fährt immer weiter weg zum brandungsangeln eben wegen dem wattenmeer obwohl man da eigentlich recht gut bei flut meerforellen fangen soll

naja frohes karnevals fest an euch alle


----------



## arno (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Moin.
Ich schließe mich dem Angeldet an!
Da kann man wirklich sehr lange laufen biss man am Wasser ist.
Mit angeln ist da NIX!
Ich war da schon 3 mal, und deshalb nochmal: Mit Angeln ist da NIX!
Kannst ja mal im Hafen versuchen.
Ich habe da mal nen Fisch gefangen.
Hab den wieder schwimmen lassen.
Da war erstens NIX drann und zweitens, was war das denn für nen Fisch?
Durchsichtig bis Weiß,Körper wie ein Barsch, aber ohne Stacheln.
Aber wirklich keine Farbe!
Man sollte mal die Kutterkapitäne fragen, was die zum Schiffe reinigen benutzen, das von dem Zeug den Fischen die Farbe abgeht!|uhoh: :q


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

hmmm ich würd sagen check mal die lage in wie tiefes wasser du bei hochwasser werfen kannst! such dir stellen wo die tiefenlinien näher am Ufer sind... wenn du in 1-1,5 meter tiefes wasser werfen kannst dann unbedingt ausprobieren! Dorsch werd dann eher unwahrscheinlich sein aber vieleicht wirds mit den platten ja was! 
in dänemark hat mein vater 50er platten in hüfthohem wasser gefangen. des war auch ne überraschung!
wir angelnja selbst auch immer an der Knock in Emden, also dann auch mit ebbe und flut. ich glaube aber das die tiefenlienien da näher sind, aber wir fangen dort auch unsere dorsche und praktisch daran is das man sich die köder gleich selbst bei ebbe ausbuddeln kann! da is wesentlich günstiger  
also dann mal viel erfolg! 
cya doc


----------



## Monsterqualle (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Ich danke euch für die Antworten.
Da ein Kollege von mir sich dort ein Boot im Hafen anschauen will, werden wir die Angeln einfach mal mitnehmen. Vielleicht finden wir da ja sogar Wasser.

Ich werde dann am Montag mal berichten ob und wie man da angeln kann und ob da auch Fische sind.


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

hier die Tiefen zu den Karten
Petry Heil
Ich war dort nur beim Würmerbuddeln erfolgreich.
http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/aanwil.gif


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Danke für die Karte.#6 

Mein Angelhöker sagte mir gerade, dass dort letzte Woche wohl gut Butt direkt an der Hafenausfahrt gefangen wurden sollen.

Heute Mittag gehts los. Bericht folgt dann.


----------



## lügenbaron (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Na dann mal ein Dickes Petri Heil und viel Spaß


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Ägir (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Ich habe hier im Board mal ein Beitrag gelesen, es ging um Dorschangeln in Wilhelmshaven, von einen der Anleger. Sonst habe ich auch schon alle möglichen Foren durchsucht ob irgendjemand Brandungsangel - Erfahrungen in der deutschen Nordsee hat, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich kann mir nicht vostellen, dass es kein Fisch geben soll, Nahrung ist doch reichlich vorhanden. Schreib mal bitte was Du versucht hast. 

Am Wasser zu Hause

Ägir


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Na dann mal ein Dickes Petri Heil und viel Spaß
> 
> 
> Gruß Heiko


@ Heiko

Viel schlimmer als im Moment an der Ostsee kann es da auch nicht werden.
Falk und Frank NMS sind schon unterwegs um die guten Plätze zu reservieren.:vik:


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*



Ägir schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Board mal ein Beitrag gelesen, es ging um Dorschangeln in Wilhelmshaven, von einen der Anleger.
> Ägir


 
Von einem der Anleger habe ich auch schon gehört. Ist nur die Frage auf welchen von den vielen man da rauf darf. Die, die ich mir bisher angeschaut habe, waren alle gesperrt.:c


----------



## Waldi (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

@Agir
Du hast nach Brandungsangeln deutsche Nordsee gesucht und nichts gefunden?
Etwa noch nichts von der Knock gelesen?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## mondfisch (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

@Monsterqualle Danke nochmal für die Wattwürmer am Samstag. Als ihr weg wart hatten wir noch einen 50 Dorsch und ne kleine platte und einen keine Ahnung was das war hatte viel kopf und schwanz.Alles aus dem Hafenbecken Wilhelmshaven,aber irgendwie ist da total tot.Wir waren von 1900-0300 dort.mit 7 Ruten.mal gucken wie ich mich wieder motivieren kann. Gruss vom wattwurm-schnorrer


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

So, das war vorerst mein 1. und letzter Versuch in der Gegend zu Angeln. Selbst wenn da Fisch gewesen wäre, ist das nicht so mein Ding von Kaimauern und Spundwänden zu Angeln. Da fahre ich doch lieber ein paar Km weiter und stelle mich an den Strand der Ostsee.

@ Mondfisch

Schön, dass ihr zumindest etwas Fischgeruch in der Nase hattet.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Bin von Hooksiel aus schon etliche Male zum Hochseeangeln auf Makrelen gefahren. Habe da nie einen Angler gesehen, weder bei Hoch-/ noch bei Niedrigwasser. Glaube auch nicht, dass im Hafen der große Fang zu machen ist. Aber vielleicht ist der ein odere andere kleine Butt drin...
Teste mal die Fischbude im Hafen, da gibt's lecker Backfisch


----------



## Jacky Fan (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

Vom Strand versuchen es die wenigsten, hab ich mir heute sagen lassen.
Mit dem Boot bei einigen Sandbänken sollen die Fänge von Platten viel besser sein.
Die langen Brücken sind Schiffsanleger von dem Chemiewerk und der Raffenerie. Betreten Verboten, wegen Sicherheit und son Zeugs.

Im WHV Hafen selbst bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gewesen.
Dort waren sonst immer einige Wittlinge drin, oder zumindest haben einen die Krabben beschäftigt.


----------



## Murdog (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Von einem der Anleger habe ich auch schon gehört. Ist nur die Frage auf welchen von den vielen man da rauf darf. Die, die ich mir bisher angeschaut habe, waren alle gesperrt.:c



Hallo 

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Whaven und den Anleger kenne ich ganz gut. Aber gesperrt habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Murdog (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*



Waldi schrieb:


> @Agir
> Du hast nach Brandungsangeln deutsche Nordsee gesucht und nichts gefunden?
> Etwa noch nichts von der Knock gelesen?
> Gruß Waldi





Hallo Waldi

Kannst du mir sagen welche Grössen von Dorsch es an der Knock gibt? Und welche Zeit ist dort am besten?


----------



## Zanderlui (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hooksiel- Wilhelmshaven*

wann kann man denn von der jahreszeit am besten angeln an der knock???


----------

